# Mirror Lake Hooligans (shaking fist like an old man saying this)



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been fortunate to have a very close knit group of friends most of my life and we make it a point to go on a camping trip together every year. But as time has gone in, our schedules have become harder to align so camping far away doesn’t always work because some of us can only spend a night or two while others can do all 5 days we planned. 

Long story short, we chose a lake to visit off Mirror Lake Highway this year to allow everyone to make it for at least one night. 

Two things stood out to me: 1) I forget how much I love that area. The scenery is excellent. 2) the amount of people camping around the lake blew my mind. Considering the road up to this lake was pretty rough, I wouldn’t have expected 15ish different camp sites around the lake were occupied. 

We all started going to bed around 11:30 and shortly after I got in my tent, a group across the lake (opposite from us) started howling at the moon, then turned in a stereo and blasted it for HOURS while using some sort of strobe light system. Finally at 2:00AM I couldn’t take it anymore so a buddy and I jumped on ATVs and we’re going to go take care of the issue. Sadly there was no direct way to reach the nuisance campers and we couldn’t find their camp but we were able to get close enough to start flashing our brights at them and they got the hint and turned off the music. We made it back to camp at about 3:00AM and finally drifted off to sleep. 

The next morning some campers thanked us and told us that the obnoxious campers stayed up until 5:00AM laughing and yelling but at least the music finally stopped. 

I just can’t wrap my head around how inconsiderate these people were. I mean who does that?!

On the plus side, I made a steak on my Firebox and it was tasty


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Have made a couple trips to the high country, and the amount of people there is crazy. And most of them are ungrateful noisy folks that think just because they are outside they may do as they please. I'm older than you Bax* so I shake both fists.-O,-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh! And there was toilet paper everywhere! They didn’t even try to bury it!

My friends found a bucket full of human waste too


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Go camp at Sand Mountain @ Little Sahara sometime. No "quiet time" rules... people light up turbo whatevers at 3am and go make some pulls. I love Little Sahara but I go to the far end of Oasis to get some peace and quiet at night.


-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

It's been crazy in most places this year. I have been out to Vernon Res a couple of times. There's been so many people there that the town should throw up a city hall there. 

A couple weeks ago, I took my boys fishing up to Smith and Morehouse. We got there early enough to do some fishing however by 9, there were people everywhere. We even had a couple families come down right next to us and start swimming, throwing rocks, etc not 4 feet from where we were fishing. We left shortly thereafter. While leaving, I noticed there must have been 100 or more kayaks, and paddleboards on the lake. It was like a naval fleet! We then drove up Mirror Lake Highway. The line in Kamas to turn left at the light heading out of town and out of the canyon went up into the hills so we figured we'd drive all the way to Evanston. I've never seen so many people up this highway. Parking for the Upper Provo Falls went down the main highway! 

Hope things start settling down! 

Hey that steak looked amazing though!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, I'm sorry they ruined your trip with your buddies. Some folks just don't get it. 

On a positive note, your steak looks fantastic!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think COVID has brought a lot of people outdoors. Many newbies who probably don’t understand etiquette


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I maintain that out of all of the bad things that have happened from this pandemic, like death, economy, isolation, etc...probably the worst of all is all these people that didn’t know any better before are discovering outdoor recreation is awesome. 

Friggin people.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Could be a lot newbs without mentors. Could just be the minority of camp slobs is more noticeable with this many people out camping. I know it's a madhouse on Cedar Mt this year; I can only imagine what Mirror Lake highway must be like.

On a different note who makes that cast iron skillet? I don't know if I've seen one with sides sloped so nicely (probably haven't been looking around enough). And what is a "firebox"?


----------



## Black Plague (Jan 15, 2014)

I just don't understand people sometimes... I just want peace and quiet and it seems like some people just want a place they can make noise! You know, no police nearby...go to the salt flats for that crap! is it legal...well I guess... is it obnoxious hells yes.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bax* said:


> I think COVID has brought a lot of people outdoors. Many newbies who probably don't understand etiquette


I think that has a large part to play in it. There are most definitely more "city folk" in the mountains, and I think they are easily identifiable by the cars they drive, the equipment they are using...... and the trash they leave behind. :roll:

That said, this last year or two i've a rise in things like graffiti in the outdoors, and I think that trend is at play as well. Rightfully, or wrongly, I've been attributing that out of state transplants of some youthful age that either can't handle freedom responsibly, or are from a place where moral/ethical standards for what is acceptable behavior is lower.

On a side note, this last weekend, having a camp next to your family camp blasting mariachi music at 9PM is really F'ing irritating, and I hated every minute that crap was playing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't understand the Sheriff department or Forest service. What the he!! are they doing? I know what they're not doing. :x


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's the joy of camping in a area where others can drive into. 

Common curtsy is out the door. Some go camping to get away from it all while others bring it with them. 

We used to go out onto the San Rafael every year. It was known that there would be no vehicle riding around camp until after breakfast and it was then shut down at dark. Then the younger generation showed up with a ATV as a baby sitter for their kids. From sun up to well after sun down they were out riding the machines. They didn't even care to slow down when they pulled into camp in a cloud of dust as others were eating. I haven't been back out there in 9 years. 

As for the Forest Service or county Sheriff's department, unless they are in a paid campground there is very little that they can do other than to stop in at the camp and ask the partiers to hold it down a little. Some get their rest and relaxation by a nice quiet stream or out in the woods, while others want total mayhem around them.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I don't understand the Sheriff department or Forest service. What the he!! are they doing? I know what they're not doing. :x


In the last...., I want to say 5 or 6 years, I've seen a white NFS Law enforcement truck, exactly three times. One of those times, was just yesterday on Highway 6. I just watched in amazement as he sped by me. It was like seeing a unicorn.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I feel your pain. Far too many people show little consideration of others.

We went up AF Canyon early Saturday morning and there were over 1000 cars parked along the road and even on the road from Pine Hollow trail head to Summit trail head. There was a county sheriff and 2 FS law enforcement officers closing the road to Timpanookee and looking like they had no clue what to do. We went on a 5 mile hike and saw more trash and campers than I have seen in my life in that area. 

Little trail etiquette either. I'm about done with Electric Mtn Bikes running thru hikers. 

..


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

backcountry said:


> On a different note who makes that cast iron skillet? I don't know if I've seen one with sides sloped so nicely (probably haven't been looking around enough). And what is a "firebox"?


I bought the cast iron skillet at Sportsmans Warehouse in Midvale. It's a 8" Lodge brand and I think I paid about $20 for it. It's perfect for solo camping.

Firebox stoves are a Utah based company that builds high end wood burning stoves to cook over. I own a ton of backpacking stoves and like them for various reasons. But the Firebox brand stove is substantially better made than anything I've seen on the market (even Emberlit which is also a Utah company). They have cool accessories like grill plates to bbq a steak or roast a fish and even have a pot that you could bake bread in. I own the titanium version which is still heavy and prob not ideal for backpacking, but it stores flat and sets up easy.

Attached is a fish I cooked over the Firebox a while back to give you a slightly different angle.

Here is a link to their website if interested: https://www.fireboxstove.com/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I don't understand the Sheriff department or Forest service. What the he!! are they doing? I know what they're not doing. :x


A friend actually got into cell range to report the issue and was essentially told they weren't going to investigate. Crazy huh?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You know what's funny as s*** is watching those folks scramble to pull up their camp when the shotguns start going off on opening day of upland game season, and the following weekend. Should be an especially hilarious day/week this year. I especially enjoy folk's eyes boggling out of their heads on a certain trail by a certain reservoir as I take a rabbit and rip his pajamas clean off like a caveman.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

October 3rd should be interesting.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The same neighbors you love to hate in the neighborhood are now your neighbors in the mountains.

On a positive note in the last 4 days I've seen 8 different LEO from FS, DNR and county sheriff. I can't vouch that they were addressing any concerns But at least they were around. And that didn't account for what I would consider fire patrols.

And on that note there are some pretty serious fire restrictions out there. Be careful out there.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

middlefork said:


> And on that note there are some pretty serious fire restrictions out there. Be careful out there.


No campfires on the manti this year.
https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd771769.pdf

I can understand why. Too many idiots this year. Guaranteed one of them will burn the forest down.
I'm trying to look at the bright side, I can use the space my chainsaw, gas can, and splitting axe occupy in my truck for something else - that and one less camp chore, means more focus on the hunt.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Lone_Hunter said:


> No campfires on the manti this year.
> https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd771769.pdf
> 
> I can understand why. Too many idiots this year. Guaranteed one of them will burn the forest down.
> I'm trying to look at the bright side, I can use the space my chainsaw, gas can, and splitting axe occupy in my truck for something else - that and one less camp chore, means more focus on the hunt.


We were there a couple weekends ago at Joes Valley and it was already happening. Helicopters were dumping water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> October 3rd should be interesting.


I know you're talking elk hunt, but I have concerns with the duck hunt this year too. I can only imagine how the crowds are going to be at the WMA's. Look at all the people that have discovered the outdoors now that there are no sports on their flat screens.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> Look at all the people that have discovered the outdoors now that there are no sports on their flat screens.


What worries me is if they stay interested in the outdoors.

"Covid over? You know it will be pretty boring out here with more exciting things to do in the city; you wouldn't like it out here all the time. Think of all the things you've been missing and need to catch up on! :roll: "



Brettski7 said:


> We were there a couple weekends ago at Joes Valley and it was already happening. Helicopters were dumping water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figures. At least they got on top of it, no active fires in that area.

https://utahfireinfo.gov/active-wildfires/


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm excited for hunting season but also can't wait for late fall and winter when i get this place back to myself. after december i may see people in the parking lot and near the main hwy but not after that.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think most of the "homesteaders" are fair weathered folk. They'll pull up stakes when its getting cold. I don't think their $30 Wal-Mart tents will protect them from much. One good rainstorm in the high country and they'll think twice. At least one can only hope!


----------



## Alpine Trekker (Aug 6, 2018)

I feel your pain and agree with others on the thread: it seems that the pandemic has brought many people to the outdoors for the first time. 

How do we help educate on etiquette? It seems like it should be common sense, but there are too many experiences like this.

BTW--the steak looks fantastic!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Speaking of newbies to the outdoors - I was in a campground in July and watched two women try and set up their tent for about an hour. Finally I went over and got them set up in a couple min. Point being, helping others experience the outdoors is a good thing if we have the opportunity


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Speaking of newbies to the outdoors - I was in a campground in July and watched two women try and set up their tent for about an hour. Finally I went over and got them set up in a couple min. Point being, helping others experience the outdoors is a good thing if we have the opportunity


that's mighty nice of you but please don't start the campfire for them if you don't teach them how to put it out.:shock:


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

APD said:


> i'm excited for hunting season but also can't wait for late fall and winter when i get this place back to myself. after december i may see people in the parking lot and near the main hwy but not after that.


 That's when it's time to mountain man it for real, and strap on a pair of snowshoes, a pack, a long gun, and drag a pulk behind you and disappear for a couple days. It is never so quiet, as it is then.

edit: That's my last post for the next week. Gotta start loading the truck. :mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> I maintain that out of all of the bad things that have happened from this pandemic, like death, economy, isolation, etc...probably the worst of all is all these people that didn't know any better before are discovering outdoor recreation is awesome.
> 
> Friggin people.


Guy I know got a new truck this year.. Was headed up for one of his first trips on the mountain and had a Kayak go through his windshield at 55. Luckily he had no passenger and it went through that side.

Point is, between free time, stimulus money, AND everything being closed - people have found the outdoors.

Trouble is many of them don't know how to tie down that new lifetime kayak they bought.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that even experienced people forget to check their equipment tie downs every now and then. Then there is the likely hood of tie downs breaking causing problems. 

One year after Memorial Day I was headed east on I-70 at the Crescent Junction on ramp from Moab when a SUV with a bike rack on it pulled onto the freeway from Moab. They pulled up and got up to speed right in front of a semi. I noticed that there were some strange vibrations coming from the bike rack but really didn't pay it much attention as I passed them. Then looking in my mirror I noticed the bike rack come out of the receiver and fall onto the freeway right in front of the semi. Those 3 or 4 bikes didn't stand a chance and were quickly reduced to scrap metal. 

My guess was that they had forgotten to put the pin into the receiver hitch or forgot to put the retaining pin in. But what ever the cause was they lost quite possibly close to $4000-$10,000 worth of bikes. And I am sure that they were quite experienced at hauling their bikes that way.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Yup, accidents happen. Back when I was teaching high school, I was driving the short bus full of students on the interstate and someone's bicycle came off their bike rack right in front of me. I'm not sure how I missed it, but that could have been a disaster. 

Hopefully the covid madness ends soon. I'm tired of seeing more people in the woods. I put out someone's abandoned and active fire a couple weekends ago.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have found that even experienced people forget to check their equipment tie downs every now and then. Then there is the likely hood of tie downs breaking causing problems.


I'm anal about my tiedowns. I replace my primary tiedowns every couple of years depending on wear (dont toss them in the back of the truck when not in use, lol). I have a half full garbage bag full of used tiedowns. IDK why I never throw them out... they do come in handy occasionally.

I've gone to 1.5" tiedowns for securing atvs inside the toyhauler (10,000lb rating), and I have some super heavy 2" tiedowns rated at 15,000lbs)

Dont forget good quality soft-loops! Those are super handy.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've hauled way too much machinery around not to worry about tie downs. Every time that I stop on the side of the road for any reason I do a walk around and check what I have tied down.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have found that even experienced people forget to check their equipment tie downs every now and then. Then there is the likely hood of tie downs breaking causing problems.

I've had wheelers strapped down with ratchet straps that have come loose and was lucky to see it in my mirror before a major accident took place. I use chain with a ratchet turnbuckle now for the Side X Side and its never moved an inch. Even driving down I-15 through the obstacle course between the point of the mountain and AF.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a art to tying down something that has a suspension. It is best to use a anchor point on the vehicle that is below the suspension so that you are anchoring to something solid. But that isn't always possible and as the suspension on a vehicle works it will loosen the anchor to a point that it may come off or loosen up.

I got a pair of these to use and have found them to work outstanding with the straps staying solid even when you have to anchor them above the suspension.

https://www.shockstrap.com/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> There is a art to tying down something that has a suspension. It is best to use a anchor point on the vehicle that is below the suspension so that you are anchoring to something solid. But that isn't always possible and as the suspension on a vehicle works it will loosen the anchor to a point that it may come off or loosen up.


I run a strap from a rear anchor point to the front of the atv, and from the front anchor point to the rear. This makes an "X" under the vehicle if viewed from the side. This allows the suspension to articulate without the strap itself getting looser when the suspension compresses. It works well.

For lateral movement, I go from a front right anchor point, to the front of the vehicle wrapping around frame tube once, then anchoring off on the left front and tightening down. This completely stops side to side movement. Repeat for the rear.

We use 10 straps when we put 3 atvs in our trailer... total overkill but nothing's come free yet and damaged anything. We also put harbor freight moving blankets between tires and walls, one of the few things at harbor freight that is worth the money.

-DallanC


----------

